# Phragmipedium Faust's Elegance



## Phrag-Plus (Dec 4, 2015)

longifolium x andreetae
Not what I was espected for, I was looking fo more white flower... 
The flower is huge too... 
I was very surprise of the result... At first desapointed but the flower is very interesting still...


----------



## SlipperKing (Dec 4, 2015)

Somebody has been busy posting!


----------



## John M (Dec 4, 2015)

That's got andreetae as one parent? Are you sure? Look at the extreme horns on the pouch. NOT what I'd expect at all.


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Dec 4, 2015)

SlipperKing said:


> Somebody has been busy posting!



Hi Rick! Yes! I tried to up date for the last few moths...


----------



## troy (Dec 4, 2015)

Whats yur secret to blooming phrags? I have a china dragon and silver eagle swelling, but not blooming, been swelling for a month? They will be my first phrags that bloom under my care, I've had them for just over a year


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Dec 4, 2015)

troy said:


> Whats yur secret to blooming phrags? I have a china dragon and silver eagle swelling, but not blooming, been swelling for a month? They will be my first phrags that bloom under my care, I've had them for just over a year



Good water, cool to warm environement... Some Phrags need time to bloom especially the long petals one, sometime more than a decade... 
But they worth the wait!


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Dec 4, 2015)

John M said:


> That's got andreetae as one parent? Are you sure? Look at the extreme horns on the pouch. NOT what I'd expect at all.



Yes! I was shocked too... If I didn't made that cross myself I had trouble to beleive it...
The flower is even much bigger than the one on a usual Sedenii... I can't wait to see the flowers on a specimen plant...??? 

I used a 4n longifolium as pod parent too... I only got a dozen of seedlings from that cross and I'm waiting to see!!!


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 4, 2015)

SlipperKing said:


> Somebody has been busy posting!


...and breeding...


Phrag-Plus said:


> Yes! I was shocked too... If I didn't made that cross myself I had trouble to beleive it...
> The flower is even much bigger than the one on a usual Sedenii... I can't wait to see the flowers on a specimen plant...???
> 
> I used a 4n longifolium as pod parent too... I only got a dozen of seedlings from that cross and I'm waiting to see!!!



Many years ago, Glen Decker, in a talk I went to, said breeders use longifolium for the red it makes in it's hybrids. I would think you might get closer to white with pearcei?


----------



## NYEric (Dec 4, 2015)

One parent is longifolium v hinksianum?


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Dec 5, 2015)

NYEric said:


> One parent is longifolium v hinksianum?



No! This one is from my big longifolium'Big Fellow' a 29cm petals spread flowers ..


----------



## NYEric (Dec 7, 2015)

Wow! So dark.


----------



## eteson (Dec 7, 2015)

It is a really nice cross JP. I made the same cross using a 2N longifloium and about 20 plants survived... but they would be blooming in about 3 years.


----------



## eaborne (Dec 12, 2015)

Not what I would have expected either. But this goes to show how dominant a tetraploid is in breeding.


----------



## PaphLover (Dec 16, 2015)

Don't know what it's supposed to look like, but I think it's gorgeous!!!!!!
I love the colours and shape.

If you continue to feel disappointed, Jean-Pierre, you know who to contact. I'm only an expedited parcel away.


----------



## NYEric (Dec 17, 2015)

In Canada, from the Eastern Providences to BC, about a month expedited!!


----------



## PaphLover (Dec 18, 2015)

Heehee! Not even close.


----------

